# Filling in the Goods TO Follow list



## Barbara E (Sep 28, 2009)

I've just spent the entire afternoon filling in our goods to follow list for our 'landing' next week and it has been so difficult, because we dont actually know when we are going to follow!!!!!!!!! Just want the house sold so we can get on with our new lives but dont want to give it away for silly money.
We have had a removal quote which has given us a base to go on, but trying to estimate how many boxes your entire lives will fit into is very difficult because what we put down now has to tally with what the removal firm actually pack.
Has anyone else had to do this and if so ,how did it go. We really do not want to have to pay duty on our stuff because the list was wrong.
I feel sleepless nights coming up.
Any help or advice would be SO welcome
Barbara e


----------



## Auld Yin (Mar 10, 2009)

Barbara E said:


> I've just spent the entire afternoon filling in our goods to follow list for our 'landing' next week and it has been so difficult, because we dont actually know when we are going to follow!!!!!!!!! Just want the house sold so we can get on with our new lives but dont want to give it away for silly money.
> We have had a removal quote which has given us a base to go on, but trying to estimate how many boxes your entire lives will fit into is very difficult because what we put down now has to tally with what the removal firm actually pack.
> Has anyone else had to do this and if so ,how did it go. We really do not want to have to pay duty on our stuff because the list was wrong.
> I feel sleepless nights coming up.
> ...


Do not panic. Make up the list to bring with you. If you sell/giveaway anything between now and next week just stroke it off and write the disposition details SOLD/GIVEN AWAY beside the item(s). When you do follow you may well have other amendments to your list. The Canadian Immigration/Customs officers have handled multi-thousands of such situations and will not be fazed by yours.
Much good luck with your move and Welcome to Canada.


----------



## Barbara E (Sep 28, 2009)

*Thanks Auld Yin*



Auld Yin said:


> Do not panic. Make up the list to bring with you. If you sell/giveaway anything between now and next week just stroke it off and write the disposition details SOLD/GIVEN AWAY beside the item(s). When you do follow you may well have other amendments to your list. The Canadian Immigration/Customs officers have handled multi-thousands of such situations and will not be fazed by yours.
> Much good luck with your move and Welcome to Canada.


Thankyou so much Auld Yin for your reassurance, this is the first time since our process began that I have felt daunted.
We both are so looking forward to our new lives in Canada. We love the old fashioned values and community spirit that Canadians still have ( sadly becoming lost in most parts of the UK ) and hope that we will fit in ,we will certainly try.
Its now 2.15 am, my tea is cold so perhaps I will be able to sleep now.
Its so good to have people with prior experience to contact
Thanks again
Barbara e


----------

